# Patterdale Dogs



## mallardsx2 (Mar 21, 2017)

Anyone on here hunt them?


----------



## mallardsx2 (Mar 23, 2017)

I guess I should be more specific. 

If anyone here hunts them I was curious as to how you kept them from running deer.  Any suggestions?


----------



## stonecreek (Mar 23, 2017)

Shock collar and a stick has worked for me in the past. Just make sure they are running off game when applying. They have a very high prey drive like the Jagds but they can be broke off deer. Richard


----------



## mallardsx2 (Mar 24, 2017)

Thanks. Im nervous about hooking anything to their neck in case they go down a hole. Dont want them to get hung up on a root.


----------



## stonecreek (Mar 24, 2017)

Agree with the Patterdales that could be an issue. Richard


----------

